
Apple's Astounding Q1: $46.33 Billion Revenue, $13.06 Billion Profit - ONE37
http://www.one37.net/blog/2012/1/24/apples-astounding-q1-4633-billion-revenue-1306-billion-profi.html
======
arien
Astounding indeed. But, sorry to say, I personally also find them scary,
considering the recession/crisis period we're in...

